# The Netherlands



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-22237678

Funniest news video in quite a while. Could a Dutch speaker tell me if the rap crew is a Goldie Looking Chain/Lonely Island type thing?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

This is the rapper I think:
View attachment 16698


----------



## mensch (Mar 5, 2012)

Mesa said:


> Funniest news video in quite a while. Could a Dutch speaker tell me if the rap crew is a Goldie Looking Chain/Lonely Island type thing?


Eh, unfortunately, they're considered proper (rap) artists here.

Ali B regularly performs on big stages and with other artists, so he's not clowning around in that regard. He also does a lot of television work. He lives in Almere, a city which didn't exist until the first house was built in 1976, which is a rather depressing place, to be honest. Not that it matters much, but well, Almere isn't very "gangsta", it just personifies modern Dutch society rather well.
Then there's Lange Frans, a guy who seems to pop up up more on reality television programmes than having a recording career nowadays. Those two are the most well known of the bunch.

Ali B. already expressed his embarrassment over the whole thing. I strongly concur.


----------

